# Pavers on dirt, no barrier



## jonsmiley57 (Jan 2, 2014)

So after 1 year of being in my new house I've noticed a ton of weeds coming thru my lower patio that is all pavers. Sure enough I finally pulled one up and it's just set over dirt - no sand, no gravel. We will eventually have a pool in this spot, so would taking them out, putting down fabric, and re-setting with sand in between be a good 2-3 year fix? Or is there another easy solution? Note that I only use natural weed killers and it helps, but it's a battle I'm losing and won't use harsh chemicals.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

It is a lot of toil just for a couple of years to be torn out for a pool. What size is your patio. 

You might just cover it with a tarp, to keep the light out, when not in use, but still needs labor to spread tarp, fold up tarp, spread it again etc. 

There is the old pull em, toss em method. 

Kudos on the "no harsh chemical' policy. 

ED


----------



## Indepspirit (Apr 30, 2014)

If your going to pull them out in a few years anyway I would not reset them in sand. If there level enough for you to use now I would just pull them up a few at a time and place cardboard under them. The cardboard will help block the weeds and block the light. Plus the cardboard will biodegrade into the soil. It's not a permanent solution but should help you for a while until it's time to build the pool.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

de-nagorg said:


> It is a lot of toil just for a couple of years to be torn out for a pool.
> You might just cover it with a tarp, to keep the light out, when not in use, but still needs labor to spread tarp, fold up tarp, spread it again etc.


that a good idea. but a tarp may let in enough light. if you can see any light through the tarp, put some cardboard under it.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Cardboards a great way to attract termites, they love wood byproducts. 
Total vegetation killer would keep the weeds away for 12 months.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

joecaption said:


> *Cardboards a great way to attract termites*, they love wood byproducts.
> Total vegetation killer would keep the weeds away for 12 months.



Perfect way to start your own "mold farm" too.:yes:


----------



## nanuk (Aug 14, 2011)

Glyphosate (as in classic RoundUp or the line of generics) is the least harsh chemical treatment that will work for a while. You reapply as needed. Extended control vegetation killers are residual chemicals but work very well for extended periods (see joecaption's suggestion), and likely is the solution to your problem, especially if the area is limited.

Or you can go with the ancient classic. Conquer and finish with a city by poisoning it's farming land using salt. One can call this natural :whistling2:


----------

